# 2009 CC - PDC and Optical Parking System NOT WORKING



## HTX1414 (Jun 18, 2012)

Help! I am new to this forum and looking for assistance/direction. Re: 2009 CC, Luxury, 65K miles. The PDC and OPS System is not working. Loud beep when the system is engaged, no camera view, no screen shot, blinking control light button by the shifter; VW Car is out of warranty and trying to figure out if there is fix without having to take vehicle to dealer. 

Thanks! 
Oz 
Houston, Texas


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

When you put it in Reverse does the rear badge flip exposing the camera?


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

HTX1414 said:


> Help! I am new to this forum and looking for assistance/direction. Re: 2009 CC, Luxury, 65K miles. The PDC and OPS System is not working. Loud beep when the system is engaged, no camera view, no screen shot, blinking control light button by the shifter; VW Car is out of warranty and trying to figure out if there is fix without having to take vehicle to dealer.
> 
> Thanks!
> Oz
> Houston, Texas


 Find a VAG comm owner in your area and scan it first.


----------



## HTX1414 (Jun 18, 2012)

neu318 said:


> When you put it in Reverse does the rear badge flip exposing the camera?


 Yes! The rear badge flips but the camera is not exposed/engaged.


----------



## HTX1414 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes! The rear badge flips but the camera is not exposed/engaged.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

All that really tells you is, two things... 

1 - you have 12V going to the pivot motor in the badge to drive the motor 
2 - the 12v reverse signal from the reverse light harness is getting to the badge to energize the motor 

After that all happens there are several things going on along the CAN bus involving the Camera Control module and I would also say the PDC module. 

My guess is a Camera Control module issue, since you are not seeing a camera display. The CCU takes the video from the camera and superimposes the steering lines, then sends the video along to the RNS. I am assuming the RNS display works fine otherwise. This is why I suggest getting in there with VagCom and checking the health of the modules.


----------



## HTX1414 (Jun 18, 2012)

One more thing..I checked the rear badge and realized that the camera is exposed...engaged... it apparently is just not sending a signal to the screen. Hope this helps with your evaluation.


----------



## Harj (Jan 20, 2015)

I have the same problem, but mine was caused by me changing a dead battery. vw wants to charge thru the nose for new control units. does anyone know where I can get an after market/off market PDC/OPS control unit?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Jmhageman7 (Dec 1, 2016)

Harj said:


> I have the same problem, but mine was caused by me changing a dead battery. vw wants to charge thru the nose for new control units. does anyone know where I can get an after market/off market PDC/OPS control unit?


2009 VW CC 180k: My optical parking distance sensors stopped working after I had a dead battery. Did you ever find out why the dead battery caused this? Did you ever find out where to get affordable control modules?


----------

